# Short Throw Projector - General advice on stands/fittings/capability etc



## uriahdemon (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

I have had a good search of the forums and cannot really find the info I am after hence this new thread.

I am putting together a small and portable lighting/projection rig to hire myself and it out for bands etc.

I have been looking at the options for screen projection which I think would add an awful lot to the stage. So far I have got to the line of thinking of a short throw projector and the screen stretched between the lighting truss at the rear.

My main issue right now is that with limited space in mind is the siting of the projector. If it goes below the screen and project up it will take at least 3/4 feet away. I was therefore looking at the options of mounting it above the screen and pointing down. I have been racking my brains to come up with how I would do this by using the truss but also it being stable.

Any advice gratefully received.

Thanks in advance.

Rgds mac


----------



## museav (Apr 9, 2012)

uriahdemon said:


> I have been looking at the options for screen projection which I think would add an awful lot to the stage. So far I have got to the line of thinking of a short throw projector and the screen stretched between the lighting truss at the rear.
> 
> My main issue right now is that with limited space in mind is the siting of the projector. If it goes below the screen and project up it will take at least 3/4 feet away. I was therefore looking at the options of mounting it above the screen and pointing down. I have been racking my brains to come up with how I would do this by using the truss but also it being stable.


So you are looking at front projection? Are there particular projectors you are considering?

I ask because many of the ultra short throw projectors are very particular about where they are located both vertically and horizontally relative to the image. They also tend to be somewhat limited in output, which may or may not be a factor depending on the image size you envision and how much stage and ambient light may be on the screen.

On the other hand, 'standard' projectors with short throw lenses offer much greater variety in terms of brightness, format, resolution, etc. but when provided with the very short throw lenses, e.g. typically 1:1 or less, then the projectors usually have to be located directly on the horizontal and vertical axis of the image and would likely not be able to be above or below the screen.

As far as mounting a projector to the truss, do you already have the truss you would like to use or would you be purchasing something just for this purpose?


----------



## BillESC (Apr 9, 2012)

Easy enough to do. Take a length of metal tubing and attach two O clamps spaced to fit the rails of your truss. At the other end use a regular projector mount. You'll get the idea from this mirror ball motor mount I made.


----------



## uriahdemon (Apr 9, 2012)

museav said:


> So you are looking at front projection? Are there particular projectors you are considering?
> 
> I ask because many of the ultra short throw projectors are very particular about where they are located both vertically and horizontally relative to the image. They also tend to be somewhat limited in output, which may or may not be a factor depending on the image size you envision and how much stage and ambient light may be on the screen.
> 
> ...



Hi Museav,

Thanks for the reply and the interest, much appreciated as you certainly seem to know what you are talking about.

I am not set on a particular projector as yet as I am still sussing things out. I think that is a good thing given all the info you have offered regarding their particular capabilities. So very much open to suggestion on that one.

As far as mounting the projector is concerned. I do already have the truss which I purchased for the reason of providing a platform for the lighting. I have since thought about the projection option so looking into what I need. If there is something I can do and use existing kit then great but if there is something else I can do that necessitates additional kit then I am happy to listen and if it is within the budget then go for it. So very much up for all suggestions.

Rgds

Mac


----------



## Esoteric (Apr 13, 2012)

Keep in mind that although traditional projectors with short throw lenses may offer better options on placement, etc you will also need to get the projector 12' away from the screen for a 9'x12' image and it will have to be unobstructed.

On the other hand with something like the Dukane8103H you can get a 9'x12' image from 3'6" away with someone able to pretty much walk directly up to the screen.

It is a game of trade offs.


----------



## bri4827 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sanyo and I think Panasonic make a decent line of Ultra Short Throw projectors which can create a 80" image from as little as 13" away. Something like that would have no trouble hanging off a pipe on your truss, and I believe Chief probably make some useful mounts as well for this situation.


----------



## museav (Apr 20, 2012)

bri4827 said:


> Sanyo and I think Panasonic make a decent line of Ultra Short Throw projectors which can create a 80" image from as little as 13" away.


For those who were not aware, that became a bit redundant as Sanyo no longer offers projectors as of April 1, 2012 and they are being fully assimilated into the Panasonic projector offerings. Panasonic actually purchased the Sanyo projector division some time ago but their discontinuing the brand and merging models under the Panasonic name does not seem to have been as well handled as it could have been.

From what I was told, Panasonic will continue the existing OEM relationships with Christie and Eiki even if the related Sanyo products are not offered as Panasonic models. However, I was also told that Panasonic does not plan to OEM any Panasonic products and since then I have heard rumors that suggest that those OEM relationships, which would seem to have a limited future, may already be changing or ending.


----------

